# January Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The first Photo Contest for 2019 is now open for entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations NJGoldenMom,

Fun theme, great picture!


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks! I am sorry to say the Mia's favorite donut toy met its demise today (see below). It managed to survive 9 months. Luckily, I have a back up!

Looking forward to seeing everyone's photos!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi lovin’ her monkey


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Without a doubt, this was Hogan's favorite toy.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Rob's GRs said:


> Without a doubt, this was Hogan's favorite toy.


I have bag of these and they keep disappearing on me. I wonder who might be taking them?!?


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

When Abby passed away, Penny was so sad, so we got her a new toy. She had that purple dino for quite a while before she shredded it. Agnes


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

The ball - Soft Ikea ball...for 5 bucks - I think we are on ball generation 9 by now. But well, Lilly will be 10 this year. So one ball per year is not bad, right?

Attached is a picture when she was about 2


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photos are all so cute!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dudley's favorite as a puppy


----------



## Honey dog (Dec 28, 2018)

Rob's GRs said:


> Without a doubt, this was Hogan's favorite toy.


Those eyes :--saucer_eyes:


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis loves all of his ball shaped ones. He plays with other toys but constantly tries to find these. His favorite ball changes by the day and he will dig through the toy box till he finds the one he wants. Lately since its been getting darker earlier he really likes to go after the two light up ones (pictured in font of the green one).


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby with one of his much loved teddies!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> Barnaby with one of his much loved teddies!


Awwww.... that is sooo sweet :--heart: I'm just loving this months theme!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Puppy Duster could never make his mind up! Here he is, with his puppy toybox. The giraffe on the left was a gift from his breeder - it came home with him, in his Sherpa bag, on the plane. He still has it!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hmm. So may to choose from. Of late he has liked this stuffed rubber chicken.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie loves his new Kong Squeezz Ball


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner and Honey's most favorite toy is our rubber dingy boat! They love it more than any thing.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here so I hope we see more photos of golden's and their favorite toy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it an old beat up toy or a shiny new one that's your golden's favorite. Share a photo in contest, Favorite Toy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

We need more pictures of your dog with a favorite toy.


----------



## Kaseyrad (Feb 7, 2018)

Jacksons favorite toy (as of right now) is a mongoose or what's left of Ricky Ticky Tavi. Hes lost all his stuffing and his squeaker. And even tho hes tempted with a new rope his mongoose is always there ??


----------



## Kaseyrad (Feb 7, 2018)

Even when he's sleeping.....if its not right under his chin, its close by lol(mongoose top right) but this picture of him sleeping that i got about a week or two ago will forever be one of my most favorite pictures of my goofball. I was walking up the stairs to put clothes away and here he was passed out asleep. I almost peed myself from laughing so hard but he never moved, flinched, etc. Must have been some deep sleep definitely having some awesome bird and squirrel chasing dreams!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's plenty of time to post a photo of your Golden with a favorite toy. 

Entries will be accepted until Monday January 21st.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Favorite Toy*

It always goes back to the tennis ball..


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Here's amber with her lammy when she was just a little girl.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Just Ducky*

Assuming my signature shows up (any idea why it doesn't sometimes?), Piper loves her duck.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

drew510-guessing a possible system glitch regarding your sig picture showing up. 


Great pictures so far of everyone's pups and dogs with their favorite toys, so cute. 
Keep them coming!


----------



## Kaseyrad (Feb 7, 2018)

drew510 said:


> Assuming my signature shows up (any idea why it doesn't sometimes?), Piper loves her duck.


I think it really depends on your connection or the forum itself. Like amount of ppl online and posting etc. Bcz last night i had such a hard time getting the last image i posted above to post here. But my connection was really slow we had outages all around us. I had a cropped version that was smaller that i was able to post in a separate thread. But for some reason it took forever to get the full picture on here. I also noticed it wont take screen shots either...i believe they're labeled as a "PNG" in phones (instead of the normal jpeg, GIF, pdf, etc) and that's why they wont upload. All my screen shots say PNG at the end of the detail name.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a great theme this month  . Loving all the pups with their toys!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

LynnC said:


> Such a great theme this month  . Loving all the pups with their toys!


Me too, one of my favourites themes so far over the years!.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Riley loves anything stuffed. The louder the squeaker, the better. This bone does not disappoint, it’s the most obnoxious super squeaker ever! It also wins the most annoying to humans award, lol. And it’s pretty funny to watch him crash his way around the house when he is carrying it around, it’s huge.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's one serious bone.........it's great, where did you get it?




Julie Timmons said:


> Riley loves anything stuffed. The louder the squeaker, the better. This bone does not disappoint, it’s the most obnoxious super squeaker ever! It also wins the most annoying to humans award, lol. And it’s pretty funny to watch him crash his way around the house when he is carrying it around, it’s huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's one serious bone.........it's great, where did you get it?



it’s from Hugglehounds, I first found them at my local mom and pop pet store, I never see them in big box stores but you can also buy their products online. They seem to last longer than most stuffed toys. This red fleece one was from their Christmas line so it’s probably not available now but they have other big bones with a different fabrics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Hugglehounds are great........

Really great you found it locally, some of the family owned businesses carry some great things you can't find in the big box stores, that's what makes them special IMO.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Favorite Toy is the theme for January's Photo Contest. 

Submit one of you pics, awesome pics entered so far.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophie with her much loved Teddy Bar. Her previous owners sent it with her s she had had it for yers adn never damaged it at all. I did have to rescue it from the yard a few times when she woudl take it out and forget to bring it back in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The entries so far are really great, hope to see more!



> NJGoldenMom has chosen a fun theme for January: Favorite Toy. Post a photo of you Golden with a favorite toy.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Monday January 21st.*
> 
> ...


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> It always goes back to the tennis ball..


Look at those feet!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey thinks there's only one thing better than a tennis ball...a BAG OF TENNIS BALLS!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

NJGoldenMom has chosen a fun theme for January:* Favorite Toy. *Post a photo of you Golden with a favorite toy. 

Entries will be accepted until Monday January 21st. 

One entry per membership. It's a new year so winners from 2018 can enter beginning this month.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker and his toy!


----------



## Kaseyrad (Feb 7, 2018)

He has two in his mouth tonight! Some days, I'm guessing when he can't decide which toy he should bring to greet someone with, so he'll bring more than one. My daughter just came home and he was greeting her with 2 toys... His new rope from last week and of course his mongoose. He cracks me up!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Favorite Toy is the theme for this month's Photo Contest.
Enter a pic before the contest ends on Monday January 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Favorite Toy is the theme for this month's Photo Contest.
> Enter a pic before the contest ends on Monday January 21st.



Just a reminder...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

January 21st is the last day to submit a picture of your pup or dog with their "favorite toy."

All the entries are great so far, hope to see more before the entry deadline.





> NJGoldenMom has chosen a fun theme for January: Favorite Toy. Post a photo of you Golden with a favorite toy.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday January 21st.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 3 days left to enter this month's contest.


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

*Ned somehow managing to hold both of his favorite stuffed animals*

Ned likes to sleep with his Moose and his Lion. Whenever you let him out of his crate in the morning, he grabs one of them and then runs to the living room and jumps on the sofa for cuddles. The other morning, he somehow managed to fit both the Moose and the Lion in his mouth at the same time. He was very proud and happily posed for picture.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Chuck It balls - BIG time! It's a highly competitive game here and penalties are sometimes called for ball hogging. Here is Tally hoarding two balls.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all the favorite toy pics. Share yours before the contest closes on Monday the 21st!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Last day to submit a picture of your pup/dog with their Favorite Toy is Monday 1/21/19.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Cache's favorite toys!

Kick start the day with a coffee or two!








A jolly ball to herd around the yard!









I know he can't wait until I can take these down off the shelf!


----------



## SashasDad (Oct 22, 2013)

Sasha's and Sophie's Favorite Toy? Absolutely anything they can steal that they are not suppose to have! They seem to love to watch mom and dad try to get it back  Here is an empty bag from Target LOL With Goldens, everything is a fun game!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Obviously a tennis ball especially in the snow


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pics so far! Unfortunately for me, Kismet eats all his toys so no favorites left haha


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Great pics so far! Unfortunately for me, Kismet eats all his toys so no favorites left haha



Honey has a basket full of unstuffed unarmed/unlegged toys that I plan to sew, wash and re-gift to her! I'll let you know how that goes....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Last day to submit a picture of your pup/dog with their Favorite Toy is Monday 1/21/19.



Please post those pics soon. Remember the first pic you post is the one that goes into the poll.


New members try to get your 'post' count up to 25 so your photos will be entered into the voting poll. 

The # is under your info in every one your posts, here's my info,
*Ivyacres* Senior Member

 
 

Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: Northern NY
*Posts: 2,762 *
Mentioned: 3 Post(s)
Quoted: 134 Post(s)
Images: 8
Thanks: 8,200
Thanked 5,292 Times in 1,905 Posts


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey has a basket full of unstuffed unarmed/unlegged toys that I plan to sew, wash and re-gift to her! I'll let you know how that goes....


This was exactly what I used to do with Barnaby, there were many patients in my "Stuffie Hospital"!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Last day to submit a picture of your pup/dog with their "Favorite" toy is tomorrow. 

Don't miss out.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close later today, post your pic soon!


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David's favorite toy? Anything JP has.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Today Scully turned 6 months old. Her favorite viking toy is living up to his tough reputation  I'm getting those crazy play eyes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close in a few minutes.


----------

